# hello everyone!



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Cute minis! I'm sorry you can't ride anymore  But welcome to the forum!


----------



## ashxcx (Mar 27, 2011)

thank you very much! and it's okay, hopefully one day i will be able to again but for now ill enjoy my little guys


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ashxcx (Mar 27, 2011)

Katesrider011 said:


> Welcome to the forum!


thank you!


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

They are darling!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello Ashley, and welcome to the forum! 

Really sorry to hear about your loss.
So glad you have your minis for your "horse-fix"! They are great aren't they?
I have miniatures as well as riding horses, and I *really* enjoy them.
Are you in a position that you are able to get in a cart and drive?
(I love driving as much as riding!)


----------



## ashxcx (Mar 27, 2011)

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots said:


> Hello Ashley, and welcome to the forum!
> 
> Really sorry to hear about your loss.
> So glad you have your minis for your "horse-fix"! They are great aren't they?
> ...


i love my little girls  and i have no idea how to drive or even break a horse to drive - i really need to look into that


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome, and sorry to hear that you can't ride anymore. I am in Berks county, I imagine you must be close.  

I love the pic of Dolly.


----------

